# What aquatic plant is this ???



## nixrsix (Jun 5, 2009)

What is this...???


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like bacopa.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=124


----------



## nixrsix (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank You, that was fast ! It sue does look like some kind of Bacopa! Thanks! I'm trying to sell it, so I needed to know what its called!


----------

